
People just received text messages originally sent on Valentine's Day - thereare5lights
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/07/tech/text-messages-delayed-valentines-day/index.html
======
somebodynew
Is anyone familiar enough with the internals of SMS, and particularly how
messages are exchanged between carriers, to explain where a fault could occur
that could affect messages sent by customers on all carriers? Do they all push
messages sent by their customers to a single party who sends them back out to
the recipient's carrier?

~~~
ahazred8ta
The third party service was Syniverse
[https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7661833/Cell...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7661833/Cell-
phone-users-receive-old-Valentines-Day-texts-exes-dead-loved-ones-glitch.html)

